# How big are your collections



## rollfaster (Sep 25, 2013)

Just wanting to know if my sickness or problem is as bad or good as some of yours. I'm up to 14 now and can't turn away the good one I have the opportunity to buy.


----------



## stoney (Sep 25, 2013)

Down to 1 from 40+ very nice deluxe bikes in the house 1920's-1950's back in 2001. Had about 40-50 more okay bikes in the garage Maybe I will get 1 or 2 more. That's it though.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 25, 2013)

*Addicted*

Yes, 14 for me, too. And I've sold 3 in the past month, so it could be worse/better/more.


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 25, 2013)

I have five and probably would never own more than ten. There are only a handful of bikes I would be interested in keeping.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 25, 2013)

55, and a butt load of parts


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Probably 35-40 at any given time but I have about 25 in the house. Here is my main gallery link. V/r Shawn

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1183


----------



## OldRider (Sep 25, 2013)

Four, two Canadian/British bikes, two American ballooners.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 25, 2013)

6 total: 3 riders, 3 projects


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 25, 2013)

*How big*

12 balloon,4 pre 30s,15 muscle bikes,7 early 80s bmx ever expanding phew.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 25, 2013)

about 15.  I let them go and bring them in at about the same rate.  Although I am about to do some serious house cleaning and will be parting with about a dozen or so.  stay tuned.


----------



## panelman (Sep 25, 2013)

Im at 7 plus a few bare frames and misc parts. 4 in rideable condition, 2 ongoing projects and one that is on the back burner for a while.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 25, 2013)

25 ish...... (too many)


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 25, 2013)

Is 1100+ too many. Whenever I show anyone my bikes they either say "Boy pickers would love to come here" or "Have you seen the show Hoarders"? I've got some nice ones and I've got some junk too.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 25, 2013)

1100+?? Are you serious?


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 25, 2013)

I've got 5 killer riders and a Racycle project. I also have a great old Harley.

Trudy has 10 bikes, seven riders and three projects. Who has a chick with

more bikes than they do?..............weird.


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 25, 2013)

That the wife know about? The answer is 12


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 25, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> 1100+?? Are you serious?




It's probably closer to 1200. 20 more followed me home today.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 25, 2013)

At this time about 26, There are 22 in my gallery pictures.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 26, 2013)

*winner winner, chicken dinner*

At 1200, you have the prize!! Crazy awesome, and I bet you have some really good ones in there.



rideahiggins said:


> It's probably closer to 1200. 20 more followed me home today.


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm only 4-5 months in to the insanity, but I am at 17 :-$ 

I am looking to get rid of 3

And three are folders so does that count as 1.5??  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Sep 26, 2013)

Too many according to my wife.
25+ I think....I should probably do an inventory but, have to do it when the wife is not looking.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GenuineRides (Sep 26, 2013)

*she said "HOW MANY!?!?"*

This made me count today, WOW I didn't know I had so many...50 bikes, usually with 2 in limbo (coming or going) at any one time.  I enjoy quite a variety, most are Schwinn - 2 old mountain bikes, 7 light weights (1929-1991), 16 ballooners (1936-1955), and 25 stingrays (1963-1971)...whew...this could be a really long signature...I need to start thinning.

GenuineRides


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 26, 2013)

*I have one too many .....*

Well maybe even 2 too many .... I need to thin the herd as well & I have to make room for the new arrivals that I found this week ... Anyone interested in a early Metallic Opalescent Green Phantom or a 1959 Schwinn Wasp ??? The list goes on ... As I collect I find my taste is always changing ... so out with the old & in with the older ... ride vintage .. Frank


----------



## tailhole (Sep 26, 2013)

*Let's see a photo*



rideahiggins said:


> Is 1100+ too many. Whenever I show anyone my bikes they either say "Boy pickers would love to come here" or "Have you seen the show Hoarders"? I've got some nice ones and I've got some junk too.




Can you post a photo, nothing detailed, just a photo that captures as many bikes in a single shot.  I'd love to see over 1000 bikes!


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Sep 26, 2013)

*never enough*

right now I have 11 total. 2 riders, 3 projects, 3 for sale. and 4 im still deciding....


----------



## prewarkid (Sep 26, 2013)

*Down sized and upgraded*

I was at 15 and went down to 7 because of storage issues. 

1934 aerocycle
1936 elgin robin
1936 BFG Cycleplane 
1936 autocycle 
1937 deluxe Hollywood-wife's bike
1937 motorbike
1939 BFG motorbike.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2013)

prewarkid said:


> I was at 15 and went down to 7 because of storage issues.
> 
> 1934 aerocycle
> 1936 elgin robin
> ...




Nice group!


----------



## Terry66 (Sep 26, 2013)

I was up to 17 last spring, but today I have 6 complete vintage bikes and 1 in pieces. I sort of decided that I had a lot of bikes that I really didn't care about, so I cleand out a few. Sometimes I swear I was buying just to be buying. These days I am more selective about what I buy. That said, I am starting to go into withdrawals as I haven't bought a bike since the spring! Just haven't found that right bike (at the right price!)

I also have a carbon Team Saxo road bike, a full suspension 29er mountain bike and a steel Salsa touring bike. 

The mathmatical formula for the correct number of bikes you should own is n+1 where n= the number of bikes you currently own.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 26, 2013)

I usually have 10 to 15 bikes, started with wood wheeled bikes years ago, then to 50s bikes, then to pre war, then to bikes made in Ohio, now its 10 Daytons and 3 road bikes. Never know what I'm gonna do next, I'm even thinking about sellin them all and building and Indian MC bobber......I been having a mid-life crisis for years......


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 26, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> I usually have 10 to 15 bikes, started with wood wheeled bikes years ago, then to 50s bikes, then to pre war, then to bikes made in Ohio, now its 10 Daytons and 3 road bikes. Never know what I'm gonna do next, I'm even thinking about sellin them all and building and Indian MC bobber......I been having a mid-life crisis for years......




I have the same shifting and developing specialization changes. In the past six months I've evolved through 1950s tank bikes to post-war to bikes by motorcycle companies to pre-war to made-in-Indiana pre-war. Now I have some of all!


----------



## jpromo (Sep 26, 2013)

I usually hover right in the 20-25 range of complete, ride-worthy bicycles. I've got 1/4 of a 10 car pole barn and 25 is about the number I can fit without burying them and still having space to work which isn't claustrophobic.


----------



## prewarkid (Sep 26, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Nice group!




Thanks! 
My collection wouldn't be possible with out the help of some great friends I have made in my ten years of collecting.  Mark Mann, Gary rebmann, Dirk Adams(RIP), Rick Garcia,Marty Culver   , Just to mention a few


----------



## sqrly (Sep 26, 2013)

Ive got 200+ sprockets and probably 30-40 chainrings.

1.5 TOC bikes, 2 20's bikes, 1.5 muscle bikes, 2 mountain bikes and 1parts cyclocross.

5 complete motorcycles, parts for three more motorcycles and THE Wreck (race bike I crashed at high speed).  

1 chess set, 40 shot glasses, 12 rocks glasses and 7 sets of darts.


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 26, 2013)

*Too many*

The last picture it's 45 feet to the door and there is another rack straight in from the door now.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 26, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> The last picture it's 45 feet to the door and there is another rack straight in from the door now.
> View attachment 115518View attachment 115519View attachment 115520




I think I just had a heart attack!


----------



## sqrly (Sep 26, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> The last picture it's 45 feet to the door and there is another rack straight in from the door now.
> View attachment 115518View attachment 115519View attachment 115520




I have a sneaking suspicion, you have some sprockets I want.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 26, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> The last picture it's 45 feet to the door and there is another rack straight in from the door now.
> View attachment 115518View attachment 115519View attachment 115520




 wow...i feel sorry for the guy that has to deal with this when your gone. 35ish just a guess.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 26, 2013)

Wife isn't happy.  It wasn't supposed to be like this.  I was supposed to get rid of everything 2 months ago, but I've acquired 3 bikes since and am adding another next week!  Well, I did part out the Elgin....., so that's one bike gone.

Only been at this for 3 months.  But it's been a fun 3 months of finds!
View attachment 115557
View attachment 115558
View attachment 115559
View attachment 115560
View attachment 115561
View attachment 115562

And hoping to add this one to the flock next week
View attachment 115563


----------



## Hermanator3 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Our collection*

Between my wife & me, we have 14 bikes, 6 of which are 1974 & older. One, the Colson tandem, is a project that I hope to have ridable before we get snow.  We purchased 8 of them new & have kept them.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 27, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> The last picture it's 45 feet to the door and there is another rack straight in from the door now.
> View attachment 115518View attachment 115519View attachment 115520




Is the one in the middle for sale?


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 27, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> The last picture it's 45 feet to the door and there is another rack straight in from the door now.
> View attachment 115518View attachment 115519View attachment 115520




higgins - if you have 1200 bikes and paid $50 per bike tht is 60k!! can you adopt me?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 27, 2013)

sbusiello said:


> higgins - if you have 1200 bikes and paid $50 per bike tht is 60k!! can you adopt me?




....me too, I'm pottie trained!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 27, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> wow...i feel sorry for the guy that has to deal with this when your gone. 35ish just a guess.




In the last picture on the rack on the left the thirty second bike what do you want for the rear reflector.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 27, 2013)

???? im a pack rat... reflectors are my buddies can't sell out my buddies. it looks like i have more than 32.... go figure...


----------



## tailhole (Sep 27, 2013)

*Wanna play some time?*



rideahiggins said:


> The last picture it's 45 feet to the door and there is another rack straight in from the door now.
> View attachment 115518View attachment 115519View attachment 115520




I'll like to go swimming in that pool!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 27, 2013)

64 bicycles in total...
of which 62 are prewar, 2 postwar
of which 59 are balloon tire, 5 are 28 inch singletube motorbikes, 0 muscle bikes, 0 lightweights, 0 middleweights, 0 TOC stuff and earlier machines
of which 60 are boys, 4 girls
of which 60 are unrestored, 2 restored, 2 in restoration queue
of which 8 are going in the van for Trexlertown (one is being picked up at Trexlertown)
I have never focused on a particular brand in my 5+ years in the hobby; I like things from all the balloon tire manufacturers and go for balance in the category.
Most of my bicycles are in my gallery for reference, but not all and most have been upgraded without an updated picture.
Chris


----------



## bike (Sep 27, 2013)

*Used to be pretty big*










































rest on link below


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 28, 2013)

The one the front row or the back row? Those hung 2 rows deep.







HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> In the last picture on the rack on the left the thirty second bike what do you want for the rear reflector.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 30, 2013)

Got these 27 for $199, if I remember right...
the basement...



I think it's around 100. Most are "too good to scrap, not worth anything to sell". Though I do plan to do a thorough purging, once I get caught up on a bunch of more pressing projects around the house!


----------

